# 54mm Portafilter Dosing?



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Hi, can I ask, what are Sage owners with the 54mm portafilter using as their go to dosing weight? I am currently using 18g in the single wall double Sage basket. Any more and the puck sticks to the shower screen. Any less and it is wet. 
Cheers, G


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have adjusted my upper burrs, and now dose between 14 and 16 grams, depending on beans


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

General-S-1 said:


> I have adjusted my upper burrs, and now dose between 14 and 16 grams, depending on beans


Hi, the Sage manual that came with my machine states the double basket holds 16 to 19 grams. Are yours the same? If so, how are you loading and tamping for 14g? Apologies for question just trying to up my knowledge. Cheers, G


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

grahams999tle said:


> Hi, can I ask, what are Sage owners with the 54mm portafilter using as their go to dosing weight? I am currently using 18g in the single wall double Sage basket. Any more and the puck sticks to the shower screen. Any less and it is wet.
> Cheers, G


17-18g.

10-11g in the single.

Are you sure you're not grinding too fine?

Wet pucks aren't really a problem.

See if giving the PF a little wiggle when removing it frees up the puck from the screen.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

grahams999tle said:


> Hi, can I ask, what are Sage owners with the 54mm portafilter using as their go to dosing weight? I am currently using 18g in the single wall double Sage basket. Any more and the puck sticks to the shower screen. Any less and it is wet.
> Cheers, G


You can get a sticking puck from many factors. Not just dose amount. If I go to far with a grind it will stick. Always an indication for me that the grind is off or the tamp. I sometimes use the bloom or pre infusion this can sometimes give me a wet puck also. Also it can just be the brew head or how the pressure in you machine is released making a back pressure. You can try the 5pence coin on the puck and see if you get a big indentation.


----------

